# How I Manage My IBS Through Natural Medicine



## Saoirse (Mar 31, 2016)

Greetings xx

I manage my IBS through natural remedies. I use:

-A heating pad

-Tea

-Essential oils

-Yoga

-Acupressure

-CBD

-Brown rice (soluble fiber)

*Heating Pads*

I have a heating pad that plugs into the wall outlet. You could also get heating pads that stick onto your stomach that work for 8 hours, so you can have them the whole day. I find that the heat from the heating pad calms my stomach, and even helps with diarrhea.

*Tea*

I heat up a mug of water, and grab an empty tea bag. I fill it with 1/4 teaspoon (each) of raspberry leaf, mint, ginger, and anise. Then I allow it to soak in the hot mug for 8-10 minutes. Usually one cup of tea helps me, but sometimes I need to take two.

*Essential Oils*

I use doTerra brand essential oils to manage my IBS. I use their DigestZen rub-on on my stomach. I also use their ginger/fennel essential oil and rub it in my naval, as well as the soft part around it. If topical use isn't enough, I put a drop or two of the ginger and fennel in a glass of water and drink it. I use peppermint behind my ears for any nausea. IBS symptoms can cause me to become stressed or anxious. In that case, I will put a few drops of Citrus Bliss, Serenity, or Balance essential oil in my diffuser. Or I sometimes put it on my wrists, neck, and/or chest area.

*Yoga*

There are many websites which have poses for IBS, different ones work for different people.

*Acupressure*

I also do acupressure on myself, usually on my hands or face but sometimes my feet. One point that works (for me) for constipation is slowly rubbing the CV6 point (the area underneath my naval).

*CBD*

I use CBD hemp oil to help manage my IBS. It also helps with my GERD, anxiety, and depression. This works really well for me.

*Brown rice (soluble fiber)*

And here is my final remedy... Soluble fiber is most commonly found in starches, but it is also in grains and cereals. Soluble fiber works by soothing and regulating the digestive tract. It stabilizes the intestinal contractions and normalizes bowel function. It helps with either diarrhea or constipation. The soluble (soluble means it dissolves in water) fiber absorbs excess liquid in the colon. It prevents diarrhea by forming a thick gel and adding bulk as it passes through the gut.

The GI muscles stretch gently around the full colon, which gives those muscles something to grip. This prevents explosive diarrhea, as well as allowing easier and faster transit time for constipation sufferers. Brown rice works best for me, and it works almost instantly. I just put a cup of brown rice in a pot, put two cups water in, and let cook for 45 minutes. I then take off the burner once it's soft, and pour in a bowl. I may stir helpful herbs in (such as the herbs in my tea recipe), but I usually put a bland vegetable broth in it. Another thing that has been shown to soothe the stomach is rice water. That's the water leftover in the pot after you've cooked your rice. Brown rice has been the best remedy for me, treating the IBS symptoms almost immediately. But I find that a combination of all of the above helps me most.

Note: I am not against pharmaceutical medicine, please don't take this post the wrong way







I am just sharing what works for me.


----------



## jaumeb (Sep 1, 2014)

I never know if it is better to use white rice or brown rice. I read mixed opinions about that.


----------



## marleyma (Aug 13, 2014)

How much cbd oil do you take daily?


----------



## Saoirse (Mar 31, 2016)

jaumeb said:


> I never know if it is better to use white rice or brown rice. I read mixed opinions about that.


Me either. Although I don't eat white rice, so I've always used brown rice water.


----------



## Saoirse (Mar 31, 2016)

marleyma said:


> How much cbd oil do you take daily?


I use an iPuff vape pen with the Charlotte's Web CBD strain. Usually 2-4 puffs works, but sometimes I need to do it for a few minutes. I inhale (and stop when the red light at the end turns on) and hold for 5-10 seconds, then I exhale and repeat as often as necessary.


----------



## Paula53 (Apr 17, 2016)

Saoirse,

I was wondering if you have ever put the CBD Oil on your tongue and just swallowed it? I have ordered some and I'm not sure how much to take or how often, thanks for any info you might have.


----------



## Aliana Ustanik (Apr 18, 2016)

Saoirse said:


> Greetings xx
> 
> I manage my IBS through natural remedies. I use:
> 
> ...


Very helpful. I find the Tummy Temple in Seattle offers some natural solutions also.


----------



## minimalizer (Jun 8, 2014)

I do the titrated up cbd (cannabidiol) oil prophylactically at least 1/2 hour before eating. Also, methylcellulose non-gassy soluble fiber before eating everything. Small, frequent and well chewed meals too.


----------



## Saoirse (Mar 31, 2016)

Paula53 said:


> Saoirse,
> 
> I was wondering if you have ever put the CBD Oil on your tongue and just swallowed it? I have ordered some and I'm not sure how much to take or how often, thanks for any info you might have.


Yes I have  Works just as well! I just prefer to put it under my tongue and let it dissolve gradually, since I have unflavored and I dislike the taste.


----------



## Saoirse (Mar 31, 2016)

minimalizer said:


> I do the titrated up cbd (cannabidiol) oil prophylactically at least 1/2 hour before eating. Also, methylcellulose non-gassy soluble fiber before eating everything. Small, frequent and well chewed meals too.


Great idea!


----------

